# Scott STS 5 and 6 wt Rods w/Cases



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

These are already in the fishing gear for sale section, but I figured these rods might garner more interest here.

I'll let both rods plus cases go for 160. Otherwise, they are 90 bucks (Now 70 each, I paid 300 plus) each. I don't use these rods since I've gotten more into light spinning tackle. 

thanx


----------

